# Group Rides & routes in Austin



## lvrvrs

I'm on a temp work project in Austin and brought the bike along. I was wondering if anyone knew of any group/team rides in the area? I'm staying in the downtown area and would like to get in some long/medium distance road rides. Is it possible to do that from the downtown area?
Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey

lvrvrs said:


> I'm on a temp work project in Austin and brought the bike along. I was wondering if anyone knew of any group/team rides in the area? I'm staying in the downtown area and would like to get in some long/medium distance road rides. Is it possible to do that from the downtown area?
> Thanks!



I'm from Dallas but I get down to Austin a couple of times year. Just south of downtown is Bicycle Sports Shop. They just moved to a huge location on Barton Springs Road. They would be a good source. It very possible to ride from downtown. 

Austin has a huge cycling community. Stop into Bicycle Sports Shop and check them out.


----------



## El Guapo

*Welcome to AUSTIN!*

Group rides here are plentiful! Saturday 8:30am, large group ride (50+) from Austin Tri-Cyclist on Barton Springs Rd. 35 and 55 milers on the traditional Dam Loop. Lots of rolling hills, but nothing major. Paces vary. Sunday 8:30am, medium group from Cycleworks 360 on Hwy.360 (west Austin). Similar Dam Loop route but at a slightly quicker pace. There are also rides that leave from Pure Austin Gym and Powerhouse Gym. As Dave mentions, stop by Bicycle Sport Shop on Lamar and Barton Springs. They have a huge new shop and lots of info on local routes and group rides.


----------



## crankee

*Kinda late, but ...*



lvrvrs said:


> I'm on a temp work project in Austin and brought the bike along. I was wondering if anyone knew of any group/team rides in the area? I'm staying in the downtown area and would like to get in some long/medium distance road rides. Is it possible to do that from the downtown area?
> Thanks!


Austin has an active cycling community. One of your best best for group rides is the Austin Cycling Assoc. (ACA). Some of the rides start out in or near downtown.

Check 'em out: http://www.austincycling.org/rides.html

As you become for familar with the area, it's no big deal to strike out on your own. Heading west from downtown will get you into some serious hills in short order. Talk to the guys at Austin Tricyclists about the Big Dam Loop. You could do variations of that ride on your own.

How long will you be in Austin? I work downtown - live north of the city. I ride a lot in the flat to rolling farm country in eastern Travis county.


----------

